# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Do you think Paul started the fire?

## Angeltigger

(sorry if there is tread already)

Do you think Paul started the fire? 

As yesterday (or I think it was) stu went to see paul and said thanks for paul giving him the money for her operation for his eye(s) and paul had a flash back of the fire and said it fine and than tried to get out of bed..?

----------


## tasha_cfc

im not sure if he did it but he is definetly capable of carrying it out...

----------


## stacyefc

i think he did

----------


## Trinity

All we really know is that he turned up after the fire wearing black.  We saw that the fireraiser was wearing black too - coincidence?  I don't think so

----------


## bridgekelly2004

Reading ahead on what happens in Australia. Paul killed Gus and set the place on fire. The only reason he killed Gus is because he got in the way, but it was definitely him.

----------


## CrazyLea

if he didnt then why would izzy threaten him??

----------


## Debs

i think it was him, surely it wasnt just a coincidence that he came back the day of the firre, plus izzy found his glove!

----------


## hayley

Yep!

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah and when Stuart said thanks at the hospital - he had a flash back to the fire- Paul said you don't need to be- so even he did it or his group which have flew aboard did it?

----------


## sarahwelford

i think he could have done it

----------


## eastenders mad

i say yes cause he wants to get back and rule ramsey street

----------


## bakedbean

he must have becuse i keeps having flash backs off killing izzys boyfriend and then starting a fire.

----------


## Mr Humphries

I think Paul did start the fire. I thought he set something else on fire before in the past. Cant remember. Did he burn down the Waterhole, when Lou & his wife (that karl kennedy killed) had it. I am sure there was a fire before either at the Waterhole or was it the coffee shop, when paul's mother-in-law was in it Cathy Alessei ? God I am showing my age!

Do anyone know when Lucy Robinson is come back ?

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

yeh im sure he did start the fire - ive thought that for quite a while now.

----------


## Mr Humphries

It more than likely was, but it could have also been gus that started it and then got murdered anyway  :Searchme:

----------


## Abi

I think it was Paul. He wanted to almost "rule" Erinsborugh again, so i think that would have been the easiest and best way to do it. It made everyone rely on him to get there buisnesses back again.

----------


## Luna

I think it was him too

----------


## Jessie Wallace

He did do it, it's obvious, has been since the fire happened. He is evil and i wish he wasn't in the show, i can't stick him.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

yeah i reckon he did it. i mean he arrived at the scene of the crime and has been haging around since. he's been trying to con everyone out of their homes which could be why he started the fire. (assuming it was him)

it all happened a bit quick though, if he did start it he'd have to got out of their fast before we saw him arrive. unless he got some dodgy person to do it for him. he deffinatly has somethign to do with it though im sure of that. 

i think it was either him or gus before he died.

----------


## hayley

I think its great to have someone evil in a soap!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Evil's is good, but Paul Robinson, noooooooooo.

----------


## sarahwelford

he is not evil he is the devil

----------


## Jessie Wallace

That's a little harsh, he's just a little mixed up in the head!! lol

----------


## sarahwelford

> That's a little harsh, he's just a little mixed up in the head!! lol


Thats being nice

----------


## Jessie Wallace

He needs help! (the help of a hitman maybe!)

----------


## sarahwelford

> He needs help! (the help of a hitman maybe!)


And you said what i said was harsh

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Lol, well he's not a very nice man!

----------


## sarahwelford

he is not a very nice man he is down right nasty

----------


## Jessie Wallace

that's why i don't want he in the show, plus i don't like Stefan Dennis.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah he did it

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh good i'm not the only one who say's a definate yes he did it.

----------


## Debbie Meadows

He did set fire to the whole place

I've missed this weeks episodes Has he lost his leg yet? and does anyone know what happens to him after?

----------


## Trinity

He had the op yesterday.  When he came to he was distraught

----------


## RealityGap

> He had the op yesterday. When he came to he was distraught


wasnt he just - I found it upsetting to watch! (am I just a wimp!)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> wasnt he just - I found it upsetting to watch! (am I just a wimp!)


Aww bless ya, i laughed when me realised his leg had gone, but then i really really really don't like him.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> wasnt he just - I found it upsetting to watch! (am I just a wimp!)


me too. His face was a picture i actually felt quite sorry for him despite all the wrongs he's done. but like Jessie Wallace i had to laugh. lol




> Aww bless ya, i laughed when me realised his leg had gone, but then i really really really don't like him.


me neither. i hate him so much i was laughing too. (After my sympathy for him went away)lol. I think Dylan did the right think though beacuse he would have died otherwise. but if it was anyone other thsn him id say that was a bad thing, but i kind of wish that dylan didnt do it for paul, he deserved death!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I not sure that would have been funnier, him dying or his face when he knew his leg had gone. But i laughed through all his scenes today.

----------

